# How to make a man feel special...



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

If you are a woman, how do you make a man feel special?

Do you take him somewhere special, beach, restaurant?

Do you setup a surprise for him?

Do you make him some sandwiches?

Do you get him some of his favourite drink?

Do you buy him a tool for his man cave?

Is it as simple as doing something that doesn't cost a thing?

What is your version of making a man feel special?

Discuss.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

A surprise was setup for me, where I was going to travel to.

One of the nicest things a woman has done for me in my life.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> Eh


I'm thinking K, you have done some nice things too. :yes


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

they're all 18+ forum things.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@andy1984

Makes one wonder, do women actually do special things for men on average, or only on birthdays, etc?

Or are they being humble or shy about mentioning it?

Maybe because some other woman takes their idea?

I just don't know. :stu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Let him give you a facial


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Soowoop said:


> Give him a facial





funnynihilist said:


> Let him give you a facial


So she shouted you both a visit to the beauty spa.

Aww, isn't that nice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a great surprise blowjob


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@RelinquishedHell

So she took you to Maui to see this.


* *












You are very spoilt there mate.

Not many women shout a trip to Maui.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A smile is usually enough for me.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> If you are a woman, how do you make a man feel special?
> 
> Do you take him somewhere special, beach, restaurant?
> 
> ...


Just by showing them how much you love or are into them in any way you choose.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> So she shouted you both a visit to the beauty spa.
> 
> Aww, isn't that nice.


Facial means different things to men and women hehe


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Facial means different things to men and women hehe


So they used mud. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Soowoop said:


> Give him a facial


lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> Its the 21st century now not the 1930s


Just for women to know what men like (saves asking), just in case they like a guy and want to spoil him for ẃhatever reason.

Same goes for women, hence the other thread.

Men, women are different in many ways, but also similar.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Soowoop said:


> Give him a facial


My wife used to give me facials - ages ago. (real ones) :roll

I can't remember if she used to put herbal tea-bags on my eyes or slices of cucumber.

Nowadays things are different but she'll still check to make sure I'm okay all the time. That means a great deal to me as I'm often not.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Just for women to know what men like (saves asking), just in case they like a guy and want to spoil him for ẃhatever reason.
> 
> Same goes for women, hence the other thread.
> 
> Men, women are different in many ways, but also similar.


I don't think things have changed all that much - as much as some people might like to think they have.

There was a really attractive young girl in the supermarket near me the other day - she wanted to let me go in front of her but I insisted she go first. Then as my tram went up the road a little bit I saw her standing beside the road with a young guy and a red rose in her hand. It was very sweet and she looked pretty happy to me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> I don't think things have changed all that much - as much as some people might like to think they have.


They haven't much, as most younger generations are using traditional ways to court a partner.



harrison said:


> There was a really attractive young girl in the supermarket near me the other day - she wanted to let me go in front of her but I insisted she go first. Then as my tram went up the road a little bit I saw her standing beside the road with a young guy and a red rose in her hand. It was very sweet and she looked pretty happy to me.


Things like that, he got her a rose to make her feel special.



karenw said:


> Go on a date then yeah.


For dating. :yes

A woman with me on a date would bē like :O and :tiptoe :lol

You'll probably agree with me on that.  :b


----------



## Kiwifruit (Dec 5, 2012)

Have given him compliments (both personality and physical), books, candy, videogames, hugs.


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

Tell him he has cool socks.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@Kiwifruit

Wow, that is awesome.

He is spoilt. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Tell him he's pretty fly for a white guy.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

Tell him most handsome intellectual BF that always satisfy me best and hope never break up


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

White Shirt Guy said:


> Tell him he has cool socks.


Yes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Play him a cool tune. :yes :b


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

BeautyandRage said:


> What is something you men would like to receive non sexual or compliment related?


Depends on what he likes outside what you have just said.

For example, could be sports wear of favourite sports team, power tools if a tradie, tools or toys if a car mechanic, computer games if into computer games, etc.

Computer games are popular to destress for most men. Healthy way to destress. Probably why women who play computer games notice men are aggressive when playing computer games.

Anything to destress = brownie points, as knows you care for his health.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@BeautyandRage

If busy, relieving of some of his responsibilities at home, even for a day would help a lot (less stress on him).

Or get the kids to surprise him with something, as shows his hard or bad day was for a reason.

Sandwiches or food if handmade and surprise when gets home from work or other stressful activity.

Basically look up ways to relieve stress and should have many idea's to choose from.

Men like bed room activities as relieves stress, but there are other ways to achieve the same goal that don't involve the bedroom.

Spoil with a picnic, kids helping him, etc.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

karenw said:


> lol


Cheeky. :b


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Get him a helmet and tell him not to hurt himself.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

being complimentary, loving and submissive will dazzle any guy in today's feminist society


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@shyraclifford

Does that work with your bf?


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @shyraclifford
> 
> Does that work with your bf?


works well with everyone I ever dated


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

shyraclifford said:


> works well with everyone I ever dated


Interesting.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> @shyraclifford
> 
> Does that work with your bf?


Would it work on you?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Rub them up till they let their guard down then take them to the cleaners & live like a queen 😉


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Would it work on you?


Would it work on you?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Would it work on you?


Wouldn't dazzle me lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Wouldn't dazzle me lol.


Probably make me. :tiptoe then run. :b

Who knows with other men with SA?

In my opinion, just being herself without acting is the most attractive thing with a woman.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Grab, dig and twist.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Suddenly a high pitched voice is heard. :O


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:lol


----------



## emilyf1991 (Nov 3, 2019)

I write letters. Actual mail letters. Idk, I feel that's most personal thing i've ever done. I put a little kiss with lipstick, and idk. I'd like to think that is special.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

That is cool.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

emilyf1991 said:


> I write letters. Actual mail letters. Idk, I feel that's most personal thing i've ever done. I put a little kiss with lipstick, and idk. I'd like to think that is special.


That's a great idea. I had a gf that wrote me amazing letters - this was about about thousand years ago though. (actually 35 years ago) She would put all these incredible pictures from magazines etc in them - she was very artistic. I've even still got a few of them somewhere.


----------

